# FC/AFC Sired GSP puppies



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a small litter of GSP puppies for sale. The sire is Wsk's Prime Time, He is a Field Champion, Am Field Champion and AKC Master Hunter. He has been hunted extensively in Utah, Idaho and Nevada. He has a ton of style and a great nose for finding birds.

The Dam is Sopers Sass of Class MH. She is a AKC Master Hunter and first and foremost my hunting dog. I have shot many Chukars over her as well as Sharptails and Huns.

Both of these dogs had a ton of natural ability and drive, and both were very easy to train. I expect these pups to work to please. They should be great in any competition venue or hunting venue.

Sire "Tuck"









Dam "Shady"






















































There are 4 females and 1 male. The male is a solid liver.

Livers are 600 
Liver and White 500

Here is a link to our web site 
http://wildsagekennels.weebly.com/

PM or Email me if interested
Call or Text 801-362-3691
Mark


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I still have these two females left.


















I may have a solid liver male if I dont end up keeping him.

Pups are all very stylish and doing well. 
PM me if you are interested or call, link to my web site is above.
Mark


----------

